# Most realistic replica "gold leafing" paint?



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,
I have a client that is looking for a lot of interior molding work to be completed to look like it has been gold leafed. I will attach pics of exactly what he has in mind so you can better understand the desired effect. He got a quote to actually use gold leaf but it was astronomical so he has informed me if I can find a paint that best replicated gold leaf he'll give me the job. This is a first for me so I am hopeful there are some people out there that have done this before. I am not looking for one of those 5 step processes in order to get it to look real (ie.: paint the background black, then with a copper color, then with a translucent gold, then a metallic clear, then poly) The amount of time to do all of that would be astronomical. These aren't just whole moldings, a molding will be off white and I have to individual paint the egg & dart pieces or small scrolls, etc. So a 1 step process is ideal. Any ideas? I did see just from looking around that at Home Depot there was a Valspar line called Brilliant Metals and they had a color called Gold Leaf. 2 step process, Gold background color and clear metallic overlay. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Since you want an easy answer: be a hack and use gold paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The reason GOLD is a precious metal is because nothing can cheaply replicate it.

You can not drive a Lamborghini at KIA pricing.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

HO's like this crack me up. My buddy knew the contractor who remodeled mike tysons old house in farmington after 50 cent moved in. They wanted to paint the sinks gold because it would cost too much to get real gold sinks..sometimes you cant win

I would work up a sample of something and present it..honestly idk how you could make it look exactly like gold. Would be curious to see how close one can get though. I bet you michael tust on here would have a idea or two, he does some really talented faux work. This should almsot be in decorative finisihing


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

businessspice said:


> Hello,
> I have a client that is looking for a lot of interior molding work to be completed to look like it has been gold leafed. I will attach pics of exactly what he has in mind so you can better understand the desired effect. He got a quote to actually use gold leaf but it was astronomical so he has informed me if I can find a paint that best replicated gold leaf he'll give me the job. This is a first for me so I am hopeful there are some people out there that have done this before. I am not looking for one of those 5 step processes in order to get it to look real (ie.: paint the background black, then with a copper color, then with a translucent gold, then a metallic clear, then poly) The amount of time to do all of that would be astronomical. These aren't just whole moldings, a molding will be off white and I have to individual paint the egg & dart pieces or small scrolls, etc. So a 1 step process is ideal. Any ideas? I did see just from looking around that at Home Depot there was a Valspar line called Brilliant Metals and they had a color called Gold Leaf. 2 step process, Gold background color and clear metallic overlay. Thank you for any help.


It's not the time you need to worry about being astronomical - you said it's the cost of replicating the real gold leaf. So if it comes in at less than that - its a win win - sounds like you know how to do it, and if it is the only 'proper' way TO do it (I have no idea btw) then you sell that to the h/o as the viable alternative.

Can't have champagne taste on a beer budget.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

The next thing that looks like gold is "dutch metal" or composition gold. Fake. Same process of applying but pennies in material. After that it all sucks. Modern masters has some OK paint as does Golden and Cresent. Cresent bronze powders probably can get best results. but nothing even gets close when side by side. I did years ago spray cresent on lead ornaments that are in the Abbey Room in Boston public library and at a height it does look like old gold.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Where is mr tust?


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

How about Lusterguild Gold. We have used it in the past on a scalloped ceiling in an old movie house. Looked real.


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> How about Lusterguild Gold. We have used it in the past on a scalloped ceiling in an old movie house. Looked real.


Lusterguild Gold? I have actually never heard of that. Is Lusterguild the brand name? any website? Thanks for the info. He wants the look, but yes he cannot afford the price. Gold is at a pretty high right now and he wants a lot of it. His house is amazing with architectural moldings galore however I think it simply is more for the look of it than actually trying to build a 10 million dollar home. Most of the moldings will be 11 feet in the air so there won't be any at eye level. And there will be no real gold next to it to compare it to, so hopefully something would be close enough to pass for it since there is no side by side comparison.


----------



## mcspainting (Jan 29, 2010)

My first choice would be 1 shot metallic gold. Hope this helps.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Try out a few of the suggestions on here on sample pieces - show him (along with a rough cost for each one) and let him decide :thumbsup:


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

mcspainting said:


> My first choice would be 1 shot metallic gold. Hope this helps.


I actually just heard back from a buddy who is a sign painter in Upstate NY. He does a lot of real gold leafing on signage and he said the closest he has ever seen was 1 shot, metallic gold. I think I will give this a try first.

Any other people on here ever try this? Is it just a simple 1 step process?


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

I have learned a lot from actually browsing sign painters forums. Many stated the 1 shot gold but I am finding others saying this Ronan's is even better. http://www.ronanpaints.com/metallic.htm

The funny thing is (and maybe something for everyone to learn) is the good sign makers say the 1 shot gold isn't all that great. You need to use a yellow base color then go over once with 1 shot brass for a more realistic gold effect. They say the Gold color they have just turns out looking like Mustard.

Thanks for the feedback, I think I will try this Ronan company first. Never heard of them but worth a shot from all the feedback I am hearing


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

businessspice said:


> I have learned a lot from actually browsing sign painters forums. Many stated the 1 shot gold but I am finding others saying this Ronan's is even better. http://www.ronanpaints.com/metallic.htm
> 
> The funny thing is (and maybe something for everyone to learn) is the good sign makers say the 1 shot gold isn't all that great. You need to use a yellow base color then go over once with 1 shot brass for a more realistic gold effect. They say the Gold color they have just turns out looking like Mustard.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I think I will try this Ronan company first. Never heard of them but worth a shot from all the feedback I am hearing


Maybe the part of the forum that is dedicated to faux finishes and such like could do with your feedback after you've used it.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I was a gilder for 3 years. Yes one shot is another choice. It is gold color. Does it look like real gold. No. http://www.decoartisans.com/resumes.htm#marlow 

And its expensive...
http://www.decoartisans.com/resumes.htm#marlow


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't know if you can get Ardenbrite over there. But their Sovereign Gold no.8 - "*is established as the only acceptable substitute for Gold Leaf."

*Probably over here it is, but you no doubt, may have your own opinions on that


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

We just did a theater where we had to put gold metallic on part of the moding and did a glaze faux finish on the main cornices. We used the gold metallic from Ralph Lauren. It turned out pretty nice. It will take 3 or 4 coats to get the metallic to cover since, it's so runny.


businessspice said:


> I have learned a lot from actually browsing sign painters forums. Many stated the 1 shot gold but I am finding others saying this Ronan's is even better. http://www.ronanpaints.com/metallic.htm
> 
> The funny thing is (and maybe something for everyone to learn) is the good sign makers say the 1 shot gold isn't all that great. You need to use a yellow base color then go over once with 1 shot brass for a more realistic gold effect. They say the Gold color they have just turns out looking like Mustard.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I think I will try this Ronan company first. Never heard of them but worth a shot from all the feedback I am hearing


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

CK_68847 said:


> We just did a theater where we had to put gold metallic on part of the moding and did a glaze faux finish on the main cornices. We used the gold metallic from Ralph Lauren. It turned out pretty nice. It will take 3 or 4 coats to get the metallic to cover since, it's so runny.


Have you tried other golds before? like 1 shot metallic gold? even some of the shiny gold spray paints? That way, you have compared it to the others. Do you feel if you don't have any real gold in the room to compare it to that it would pass for real gold? or at least close enough?

Most people will just be entering his house and looking around and saying "wow, pretty house." I don't think he's going to be having a lot of professionals over to scrutinize his house. I am sure if I can find something that is the closest it should pass for him.

Also, you said it took many coats but then you did a glaze faux finish, what type of faux finish did you go for? Does it look good without a faux finish and just multiple coats? Thank you so much if you can reply to all that!! =)


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry I didn't clarify myself correctly. We did a faux finish on the cornices which gave it the historic look where it brought back its age. The only thing thing we put the metallic on was the raised profile which wasn't part of the cornice. I have some pictures of when we were done. I'll put them on when I get home tonight.


businessspice said:


> Have you tried other golds before? like 1 shot metallic gold? even some of the shiny gold spray paints? That way, you have compared it to the others. Do you feel if you don't have any real gold in the room to compare it to that it would pass for real gold? or at least close enough?
> 
> Most people will just be entering his house and looking around and saying "wow, pretty house." I don't think he's going to be having a lot of professionals over to scrutinize his house. I am sure if I can find something that is the closest it should pass for him.
> 
> Also, you said it took many coats but then you did a glaze faux finish, what type of faux finish did you go for? Does it look good without a faux finish and just multiple coats? Thank you so much if you can reply to all that!! =)


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks like "Lusterguild" Gold was purchased by another company about 5 years ago and is no longer around.(V.O.C.?) My local paint store has a gold product 'Sheffield Bronze Paint Corp" which is similar. Try googling it.


----------



## beckya (Apr 18, 2012)

businessspice said:


> Hello,
> I have a client that is looking for a lot of interior molding work to be completed to look like it has been gold leafed. I will attach pics of exactly what he has in mind so you can better understand the desired effect. He got a quote to actually use gold leaf but it was astronomical so he has informed me if I can find a paint that best replicated gold leaf he'll give me the job. This is a first for me so I am hopeful there are some people out there that have done this before. I am not looking for one of those 5 step processes in order to get it to look real (ie.: paint the background black, then with a copper color, then with a translucent gold, then a metallic clear, then poly) The amount of time to do all of that would be astronomical. These aren't just whole moldings, a molding will be off white and I have to individual paint the egg & dart pieces or small scrolls, etc. So a 1 step process is ideal. Any ideas? I did see just from looking around that at Home Depot there was a Valspar line called Brilliant Metals and they had a color called Gold Leaf. 2 step process, Gold background color and clear metallic overlay. Thank you for any help.


 I have used Valspar before.l It worked for me but it was painstakingly slow tedious work. Gorgeous when finished!


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> HO's like this crack me up. My buddy knew the contractor who remodeled mike tysons old house in farmington after 50 cent moved in. They wanted to paint the sinks gold because it would cost too much to get real gold sinks..sometimes you cant win


If they woulda' been willin' to melt down their "grills", there would have been gold to spare.


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

CK_68847 said:


> Sorry I didn't clarify myself correctly. We did a faux finish on the cornices which gave it the historic look where it brought back its age. The only thing thing we put the metallic on was the raised profile which wasn't part of the cornice. I have some pictures of when we were done. I'll put them on when I get home tonight.


great! post them here too in case you were going to post them in separate forum post. Thanks. Were you happy with the final turn-out?




Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> It looks like "Lusterguild" Gold was purchased by another company about 5 years ago and is no longer around.(V.O.C.?) My local paint store has a gold product 'Sheffield Bronze Paint Corp" which is similar. Try googling it.


Will do, thanks. I will see if I can get it local here at least to test it if anything. =)


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

beckya said:


> I have used Valspar before.l It worked for me but it was painstakingly slow tedious work. Gorgeous when finished!


Was it the Valspar "brilliant metals" line? I saw that when I was just asking around at Lowe's. The lady said it was very nice looking stuff but I don't 100% trust her opinion when trying to compare it to real good as well as knowing about all the other options out there in the world, hence why I am here! Do you have any pictures? Did you use the color "Gold Leaf"?


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

Jay123 said:


> If they woulda' been willin' to melt down their "grills", there would have been gold to spare.


This is a 50 something white man, lol. I don't think he owns too many grills, besides the grille on his Bentley. Which is absurdly amazing btw.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

We used to use Crescent Powders to fake our gold or dutch metal leaf---- Try the #8000 mixed in Minwax Polycrylic. Crescent is a metallic powder, wear a respirator when mixing. It does tend to settle to the bottom, you just have to keep stirring it.

forgot-- you might have to basecoat it first, but maybe not- do a test.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

businessspice said:


> This is a 50 something white man, lol. I don't think he owns too many grills, besides the grille on his Bentley. Which is absurdly amazing btw.










Good for your client. My post was in regards to Tyson and "fiddy cent", sorry if it wasn't clear.


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

Jay123 said:


> Good for your client. My post was in regards to Tyson and "fiddy cent", sorry if it wasn't clear.


haha, I see. Yeah I didn't realize you quoted someone else in your reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> We used to use Crescent Powders to fake our gold or dutch metal leaf---- Try the #8000 mixed in Minwax Polycrylic. Crescent is a metallic powder, wear a respirator when mixing. It does tend to settle to the bottom, you just have to keep stirring it.
> 
> forgot-- you might have to basecoat it first, but maybe not- do a test.


Thank you so much. I am ordering 2 sample cards from them, looks promising - http://www.crescentbronze.com/order_products/metallic_powders. :thumbup: Can't wait to try out 5 or so recommended products on here and get the closest match I can find. I will be sure to let everyone know the outcome in case someone ever goes down this road in the future. The trick will be to get it to look legitimate without being a 4 or 5 or 6 step process. With all the tiny details he would have me there for months on end! Hopefully a 2 step/coat process is feasible.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Stumbled opon this today and thought of this thread. I know very little about this kind of thing but maybe it helps. Enjoy the show 

http://youtu.be/s_Wv10_dUkc


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

Sully said:


> Stumbled opon this today and thought of this thread. I know very little about this kind of thing but maybe it helps. Enjoy the show
> 
> http://youtu.be/s_Wv10_dUkc


huh ... that could potentially work. Maybe with a heat gun instead to move along the process. Possibly I could cut the size strips I need ... not sure but that may actually give the best result. I wish they showed it on molding or from another angle so you could see the high shine of it. Makes me wonder if someone of the reflectivity of it goes away after heating it on, making it duller than the perfect mirror before.

Thank you so much for this, I don't know how you came across it. I looked on youtube for days on this subject and just found kids spray painting toy guns gold, lol.

:notworthy:


----------



## businessspice (Apr 23, 2012)

This video looked very promising too, however I can't seem to find the product used in the US. The didn't even do a name drop.






EDIT: Actually after some searching I have found imitation gold leaf sheets that go on and look exactly (to me) like real gold leaf. Only thing is it must be polyurethaned to keep the color over time. Price is a lot better, roughly 500 sheets of 6"x6" for $30. I may buy some as a test but it looks good. Mona Lisa makes some.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

500 sheets for $30.00??? are you sure???

In addition--just double check before you clear coat that stuff--Many times the imitation metal leafs actually have a very thin film of wax on them, so you have to take that into consideration when choosing the topcoat.


----------

